# Yellow pus/growth at corner of beak...?



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

So I've been away at Yosemite for two weeks, and have been having my roommate take care of Stuart the Pidge. Since she was setting on her eggs, we figured it wouldn't be too tough, since she rarely leaves them at all when she's on them- only to poop.
ANYWAY. I got back the other night, found Stuart to be ok and fussy, though that she hadn't eaten much while I was gone.
Her poops have been fairly green, and still huge and smelly- being nesting poops, but they seem especially watery and off. It's been hard to determine what sort of poops are 'normal' since she started laying eggs.
What I DID notice also, was that she'd gotten a speck of yellow at the corner of her mouth. On closer inspection, it fell away. Another one came up yesterday, on the other side, and it was a bit bigger. I managed to get a picture of it, before it also fell away.
I tried to get a look in her mouth-- from what I see it appears normal. hard to keep a hold of her though, she's still extra feisty, and extra bitey. Her appetite has also returned, and she's eating fine (still picky, though).

..So I've got some pictures here if anyone can help determine what it is and what to do? I don't know if it's something she's had that just surfaced with the stress of me being away/routine changing? Or if this might harm the cockatiel in the house?
I've been in the process of trying to find a good (and affordable) vet... but not many around here treat birds, let alone pigeons. Having very little money to work with doesn't help. But I'm willing to do whatever it takes for Stuart, 'cause I do love her dearly.
Having a pigeon has definitely been a learning process, though, and you guys are an incredible help. I try to check here daily- there's always something new.
On with pictures.

Stuart:









Yellow pus(?) on beak:









Beak after yellow fell away:









Most recent poop:









Any input would be great. And again, thanks from both myself and Stuart- you guys are great.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Stuart is certainly a beautiful looking bird. 

The yellow lesion looks like canker to me. Try to openher mouth and look as far as you can down into the throat. Look on the roof of the inside beak as well. Do you see any signs of yellow lines or any more lesions. Canker could be the reason for her decreased appetite as well.

I would start her on a series of canker meds ASAP.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I was originally thinking.
From what I've seen, the inside of her mouth looks ok, and doesn't smell or anything. But she's very feisty, and I could've missed something.
...What should I use as far as treatment goes?
I really ought to get a starter medication/first aid set for her. The dog and the cat are all set... But like I said, it's been a learning process for me.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I would treat the bird with Flagyl/Metronidazole.

You can purchase metronidazole at a store that sells fish products. It is called Fish Zole. Just make sure the product you purchase is 100% metronidazole with no other additives.

Dosage depending on the weight of the bird between 30/50 mg per day for 5/7 days.

I would start treatment ASAP.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I kinda don't think it's canker .. might be pox .. can you post some more pics in a couple of days? DO treat for canker .. it won't hurt, but I don't think that is what it is.

Terry


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely getting meds tomorrow for her.
She's still feeling spunky, and so far, there's been no more yellow chunks that I've seen.
But I'll treat her for canker, and definitely keep this posted.
Again, thanks a million <3


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think that is canker. Canker won't start spontaneously where that lump is, there would be evidence of infection inside the mouth. A yellow growth is common in the mouth and deeper in the throat it is often creamy white.

By all means treat it for canker as that is an infection that can develop when the immune system is weakened by another condition, but if it is worrying you should look a bit further to find the cause of the lumps:

Pigeon pus is yellow and solid, so it is often erroneously assumed to be canker but the location of the lesion also has to be taken into account.

Pox pustules are common in that area . The earliest sign I have seen looked like a tiny teenage spot, just a pinprick. The blister will grow, burst or dry up and fall off leaving a yellow plug in a crater.

It could be respiratory exudate alhough this would normally show as flakes along the beak.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the input--
I have her scheduled for a vet appointment for Monday- it was the very soonest I could find anywhere.
She's been acting normally, and eating and all, and I haven't seen any more yellows... but ugh, I don't like the wait.
The pet stores around here don't carry straight metronidazole, just the mixes-- should I wait and see what the vet says, or keep looking for it NOW? Would it interfere with any of the treatment the vet would do?
Is there any other care she should be getting until she is seen? She's been getting ACV in her water, and "Vita-Sol" with her favorite treat seeds, and she's been acting very normal.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

So she left her eggs today- happily puttering around the house and asking for cuddles- her poops have gotten super normal again- just little easy-to-pick-up balls with the spot of white- I can get a picture when my camera charges if it'll help anything... my roommates are puzzled as to why I've been taking so many pictures of bird poop, ha..
Haven't seen a trace of yellows since the one posted.
All in all, she's acting happy and well, and eating good.
But we're definitely definitely getting to the vet asap, and any recommendations will certainly be taken into account.
Thanks <3


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad she is so much better.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Me too x____x
It was a quick turnaround, thankfully.. I dunno if it might have been the stress of me being gone for so long, or her routine changing or whatever.. I never knew how much I could mean to a little pigeon. But I'm glad she's feeling good.
...But still, doin' the vet thing. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Took her to the vet!
He was pretty cool- he knew what he was talking about, and has worked with many pigeons.
I haven't seen any yellows still-
he checked her mouth/throat/crop and said that she's looking great, aside from being very slightly underweight. Doing a fecal test- will get the results tomorrow.
So, 90 bucks later, here we are! And Stuart was not happy about the ordeal. Poor thing was so stressed that she threw up all over her carrier on the way there. It's the first time in a long time that she's done any traveling.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

90 bucks and hopefully some peace of mind...you did well for your pij.

fp


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely. I feel much better about it, and I like the vet. I was concerned that even if he was a bird vet, he might not know a lot about pigeons, you know? So I had all of my concerns and what it might be and such written down on paper--but he addressed all of them before I could even ask. So it's totally worth it, 'cause this pij is my baby


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Test results are in---
and she came back perfectly normal 
....At this point, should I just be relieved, and just watch her to see if anything surfaces again? Or take her back to the vet and actively keep on this? I haven't seen any yellow bits for a week, and she's acting and eating great.


----------

